# What is this??



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

IMGP7326_zps15106513.jpg photo by drwoodchopper | Photobucket

It was on some live rock when I started my tank. I didnt think it was still alive but it seems to be thriving now, but I have no idea what it is. I first thought it was a kenya tree, but I don't think so now.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

and what is this?
IMGP7326_zps15106513.jpg photo by drwoodchopper | Photobucket


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drwoodchopper said:


> IMGP7326_zps15106513.jpg photo by drwoodchopper | Photobucket
> 
> It was on some live rock when I started my tank. I didnt think it was still alive but it seems to be thriving now, but I have no idea what it is. I first thought it was a kenya tree, but I don't think so now.


Possible Chipps Staghorn Acro. Im not really good at the SPS Corals. Best guess.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drwoodchopper said:


> and what is this?
> IMGP7326_zps15106513.jpg photo by drwoodchopper | Photobucket


AIPTASIA.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> AIPTASIA.


Thanks...one more pest to add to the list i guess!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats a bad one. If you don't get this one, it will multiply like mad.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Drwoodchopper said:


> IMGP7326_zps15106513.jpg photo by drwoodchopper | Photobucket
> 
> It was on some live rock when I started my tank. I didnt think it was still alive but it seems to be thriving now, but I have no idea what it is. I first thought it was a kenya tree, but I don't think so now.


Definately an sps. Too hard to tell what type with the pic. Would need a zoomed in view to be more specific.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I think madness was right on the chips staghorn. Mine is a little different than most I have seen but it was nearly dead. 
A tip on the aphasia boiling RO water in a dental irrigation syringe works wonders!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drwoodchopper said:


> I think madness was right on the chips staghorn. Mine is a little different than most I have seen but it was nearly dead.
> *A tip on the aphasia boiling RO water in a dental irrigation syringe works wonders*!


Right on, good stuff to know. I use Lemon Juice in a medical grade syringe.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I was going to try it with lemon juice if the hot water didn't work. I had a dental syringe the one with a 2" curved tip and I had one that would suck clear down into a hole and being able to squirt the higher volume of water quick helped a lot. Plus it holds a pretty good volume of water so it doesn't cool as soon as you stick it in the tank!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Aiptasia x seems to be working in my QT that I ignored forever. WHen I set it up the beginning of November, I brought in 2-3 on a live rock and after ignoring it intil a few days ago, it EXPLODED! I'm hitting 4-5 of the big ones every few days and as many of the small ones as I can at each session. Trying to avoid any type of mini cycle due to die off. The ones I've hit just seem to melt away after a day or two.


----------



## livcyxingfoe (Apr 16, 2013)

Definately an sps. Too hard to tell what type with the pic. Would need a zoomed in view to be more specific.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

livcyxingfoe said:


> Definately an sps. Too hard to tell what type with the pic. Would need a zoomed in view to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

